# First Gobbler Shot Yesterday morning!



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Finally connected with this nice Tom yesterday morning! Got setup around 5:15 in the morning and waited until 6 before I started calling softly--Nothing, no gobbles or hens to be heard. Had several deer keep me company in the field until it started warming up then they headed for the shaded woods. 

Around 7 am a lone hen walked into the field to feed for a bit then walked back into the woods. After more calling and no responses I was about to give in and pack up at 8:35 when I looked across a ditch 80yrds out and saw the hen was back and this time she had 3 companions with her. I pulled the binocs out and saw it was two jakes and a big gobbler. Let out some yelps and cuts and that's all it took...As soon as they saw the jake decoy courting the hen decoy they came at a fast walk straight to me pausing every 30 yrds or so to gobble! GAME ON! Came all the way in to just 10 yrds where I put a perfect shot right through the vitals and dropped him within 10 yrds of where he strutted. 

Tale of the tape:
19 lbs
10 1/2" beard
Spur 1: 1 1/8"
Spur 2: 1 3/8"


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a real nice Tom hoytshooter4, sounds like we had similar hunts yesterday. Gotta love time spent in the spring turkey woods!


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Nicely done,and congrats on a very nice tom.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

awesome bird


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Late season magic, baby! Great bird.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Wally Gator said:


> Congrats on a real nice Tom hoytshooter4, sounds like we had similar hunts yesterday. Gotta love time spent in the spring turkey woods!


You Bet! This is my second year hunting turkeys and all I do now is wonder why I never got into it earlier, it's a riot!!


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats on one heck of a bird!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on the bow kill...nice bird! :coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice bow bird, congrats.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

